

Worms Armageddon HTML5 Clone - pushmatrix
http://ciaranmccann.me/wormsjs/

======
digitalpacman
This is cool and all, but you messed up back flip. The angle is completely
wrong. Pretty good overall, but doesn't have the same feel. Would not play.

